# front tire chains



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Dad is looking for tire chains for the Yanmar YT359, and wants them on the fronts in addition to the rears. This tractor has Industrial tires.
In the past, we tried chains; front and rear on the Kubota L2550dt with ag tires. The rears were fine, but the fronts just pealed off almost immediately and wrapped around the axle. I think those were a double bar chain (it has been many years). The rear tires never did this, but that isn't too surprising as they are bigger and don't side-load like the fronts.

Am I going to have the same problem with the wider tires on the Yanmar? What about the tire chain styles? My initial thought would be to get a ladder bar style 10.00-16.5 Aquiline Multi-Purpose (MPC) Tire Chain but that might just side-load harder and peal off quicker. 

What sorts of experience do you guys have with front tire chains?
If it matters; the Kubota will probably be pure snow removal (mainly with a 3pt blade) and the Yanmar will be doing logging.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Those chains that you have linked (Aquiline MPC's) are an excellent light duty chain for snow and ice. 
I'd be tempted for a more aggressive chain for logging. 
Such as these TRYGG;









I'm running some OFA's on my fronts;









These work quite good will an excellent grip and a good ride quality


----------

